# How Do I Display My Sticks?



## DerryhickPaddy

Wondering if some members have ideas and/or suggestions on methods of displaying (for sale) walking sticks.

I have looked at a number of websites but haven't come across anything exciting or inspiring.

http://www.derryhicksticks.com


----------



## gdenby

Am I correct that you are looking for suggestions for a website?

If so, notice that auctioneers like Christie's or Sotheby's often present the sticks w. no back ground, or the photo's are made w. studio backgrounds that have few features. This allows the viewer to more easily focus on the piece itself.

Also, feature a "flagship" up front. The luster of that item will add to the desirability of other pieces.


----------



## cobalt

A nicely turned umbrella tye stand makes a nice one if nicely designed it can be used to display 2 layers.

But as you may want just the stick display without any toppers a simple rack would work


----------



## DerryhickPaddy

Thanks to both gdenby and cobalt.

Sorry that my query was less than clear.

I am looking for suggestions for display stands.


----------



## cobalt

Depends how you want the display , how much room you have, is it in a retail outlet .

A simple wall rack could do it with holes cut in it.Simple and cheap to make .Or go to the extreme and get one turned on a centre stand so you can walk round it?


----------



## CAS14

A very large version of an umbrella stand, or a pool cue rack. My list of future projects includes converting an antique brass umbrella stand to a stand for my favorite sticks.


----------



## CAS14

Finally, after 15 months and seven procedures on my right eye, this summer I was cleared for dusty environments.

I cut templates in pine, and will pay a professional to cut the outlines for two "shelves" for the antique brass umbrella stand I've mentioned. I have purchased another forstner bit for driling the largest holes in the upper shelf. Shelf diameters are approximately 13" and 14".

I will get some scraps to test stains.

In a month, I hope to have completed an attractive stand and display a variety of sticks.


----------



## cobalt

pleased all is well with you

interested in seeing you stand not just finished but in the making, as always downright nosey..lol


----------



## CV3

What a beautiful place you have to work! This is the display rack I use when doing shows. I used small barrel for a while but when they are all bunched up it was hard for people to see the sticks good and the sticks would get bang around with people pulling them out and sticking them back in. the display you show in the picture of you debarking a stick looks like a nice display.


----------



## MJC4

CV3 I like your rack for shows. Can U take it apart for travel? That's the problem with my racks they take up too much space in my little truck.


----------



## CAS14

The pine templates were delivered to the hardwood craftsman & supplier last week. The two "shelves" will rest atop the two obvious circular areas. One of the challenges is that the three legs are not exactly equally spaced, and are not spaced exactly the same at the top and the base. Another problem is that the "circular" shelf supports are not exactly circular. This is an antique with its attendant problems.

The upper shelf will have half a dozen 1 7/8" holes and three or more smaller holes. The lower shelf will probably have small holes with brass caps inserted to contain and support the tips of the sticks. The stain hasn't been selected.

I've thrown some finished sticks and some future sticks in there, just to illustrate the purpose.


----------



## CV3

MJC4 said:


> CV3 I like your rack for shows. Can U take it apart for travel? That's the problem with my racks they take up too much space in my little truck.


I had the same issue Mark. This is what I did to make a stand that would break down into 4 pieces. I made two, each 48 inches wide. Works very well for portability.


----------



## cobalt

A nice solution CAS14

a foldable rack is a nice solution for tansporting.


----------



## CV3

Yes and when that is broken down it does not take up much room at all.


----------



## CAS14

This is not very portable, just for home display:

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/814-finished-product-with-some-sticks/http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/814-finished-product-with-some-sticks/


----------



## CV3

Very nice looking stand CAS14 .


----------



## MJC4

Very stylish looking CAS


----------



## cobalt

Nice one CAS

It may not be portable but its stylish


----------



## Rodney

CAS14 that's a great looking stand. I saw the pictures at the top of the page and was wondering who's it was.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14

Thanks gents. Now I'm back to making some sticks. Shortly I'll head to FedEx to ship a new one to my sister-in-law.


----------



## cobalt

There are several turned racks on line for sale but theres nothing like making your own .always seems like a extension of stick making


----------

